# Epson TW6700 (EU) HC 3700 (US) Fuzzy image?



## roxkz (Apr 16, 2013)

I've just become the lucky (or unlucky) owner of an Epson TW6700 as it's called in europe. But of course nothing can go according to plan, and as soon as I set it up I was dissapointed by the lack of sharpness varying over the screen. Contrasting lines are fuzzy at their top region at places, nothing like my old NEC LCD projector that had sharp pixels with kinda borders. Here it's like the pixels bleed upwards, like it has two 'wings' poking up from it. I assume this is not normal and it's somehow defective? Is this normal?

Epson is as good as a brick wall to talk to, called 5 days straight now and no response and all promised callbacks are nowhere to be seen at all. Going to try and call again now and see what they say. Attaching two imaged of the Epson and a third one taken on my 7 year old NEC Projector.

*EDIT: Update, Epson level 2 support got back to me and said it's a known issue and it will be repaired... I dread the repair bandwagon of doom... Hopefully but not likely is that the gnarly green pixel will be gone on it's way back.*


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just picked up one and mine appears to be crystal clear. I still need to work on getting it optimally aligned to my screen though too.


----------



## roxkz (Apr 16, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> I just picked up one and mine appears to be crystal clear. I still need to work on getting it optimally aligned to my screen though too.


Sounds like good news! As for me, mine had misaligned panels, dead pixel and what seemed to be defective optics. It's in for service at Epson now, I got to have it for two days... :\
Hopefully mine will be just as good when it's back home!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I had something rattling inside mine and a panel alignment issue too, so I returned mine. I am just going to wait until we move before I look again. It definitely was bright enough for my current setup, but I also saw where they are selling get them molded in Europe with the iris locked down, and double the contrast. I might look at that version when I actually buy again.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## roxkz (Apr 16, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> I had something rattling inside mine and a panel alignment issue too, so I returned mine. I am just going to wait until we move before I look again. It definitely was bright enough for my current setup, but I also saw where they are selling get them molded in Europe with the iris locked down, and double the contrast. I might look at that version when I actually buy again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


Seems to be a bit of hit'n'miss, talked to Epson today as it's the eighth day in the 'promised' 6-8 days return window. Guess what? The projector is not even repaired yet, it's still sitting waiting for parts thousands of kilometers away.
I'm getting kind of fed up as I more or less got it for the gaming/movie night get-together next week with my childhood friends. A projector costing close to an entire months sallary spending it's first two-threee weeks god knows where and not in my home when it's defective upon arrival feels pretty bad.

Now waiting for the famous Epson callback, hopefully they have good news for me. I wish you better luck than me when getting your new projector. 
On the bright side I just got an 2.5x1.5 meter Foamex board delivered to my door yesterday.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

did you buy it new or was it used? if it was Buying a used projector has its risks. You took a risk and unfortunately lost. I dont think Epson is to blame for this if it was used because this sort of problem can be caused by someone not handling it right (getting dropped or hitting it hard).
If it was a new purchase why did you not go back to the place you bought it from and get them to exchange it?


----------



## roxkz (Apr 16, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> did you buy it new or was it used? if it was Buying a used projector has its risks. You took a risk and unfortunately lost. I dont think Epson is to blame for this if it was used because this sort of problem can be caused by someone not handling it right (getting dropped or hitting it hard).
> If it was a new purchase why did you not go back to the place you bought it from and get them to exchange it?


It's 100% brand new from store, not used. It was bought from a store that cleared excess local inventory and they had a single unit left. I bought it at a reduced price due to it being last unit, store offered to send it to Epson for me or said I could do it on my own faster since they had no replacement units for exchange. So I contacted Epson and off it went with a promise of a swift return.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, at least they are going to repair it. My thoughts are that it may not have been brand new as those kinds of stores dont often get new stock. My guess is it may have been a demo or even a return from another customer. 
At any rate Its getting fixed, the repair probably required a whole new LCD assembly is my guess and that is not simple.


----------



## roxkz (Apr 16, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Ok, at least they are going to repair it. My thoughts are that it may not have been brand new as those kinds of stores dont often get new stock. My guess is it may have been a demo or even a return from another customer.
> At any rate Its getting fixed, the repair probably required a whole new LCD assembly is my guess and that is not simple.


It's a pretty big store for our little country in Sweden, still it was in the box, batteries and everything unused and sealed and condition was pristine. But I just heard back from Epson (They actually called back!) and they said that they've gotten the spare lens array today and it WILL arrive in time for the get-together on Tuesday! So that's good news, I'll get back on how it turned out when I get it. Hopefully it'll be fine and dandy! 

Props for Epson actually calling back and keeping a schedule!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

When I had my Epson 1080p projector they would overnight a replacement projector to you. That is one big thing I liked about Epson...overnight replacement. Keep us informed as to what happens. I am curious how fast they deliver when it is out of the USA, as I will be moving.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## roxkz (Apr 16, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> When I had my Epson 1080p projector they would overnight a replacement projector to you. That is one big thing I liked about Epson...overnight replacement. Keep us informed as to what happens. I am curious how fast they deliver when it is out of the USA, as I will be moving.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


Projector arrived at my place two hours ago, so it took them ~11 working days from Approved RMA to return, and just over a week and 8 phonecalls for them to call me back after I sent them the RMA request with pictures and serial number. So Turnaround was just over three weeks in total. Which is a tad slow, but at least it arrived back at my place with a replaced optical engine and the green pixel is gone as well. It looks quite a bit sharper as well now, finally.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, I would have thought a couple of days... I wonder if it got caught up in Customs?

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## lugeidx4 (Nov 19, 2018)

Position the projector close enough to the screen. Position the projector so the keystone adjustment angle is not so wide that it distorts the image


----------

